# Being Among Men



## Salty dog (Jun 19, 2013)

Courtesy of the State of Wisconsin.

Similar to being at the firehouse. 

Strangely comforting. 

"The Man" still sucks.


----------



## Seth (Jun 19, 2013)

Your'e in jail???


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep. 

If you want to dance you have to pay the piper.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 19, 2013)

You have web access in stir? Amazing . . . do you have TV too? There's a hockey game on tonight. :cool2:


----------



## eshua (Jun 19, 2013)

How did you earn such an exclusive reservation?


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 19, 2013)

Let me see if I have this right.
You went dancing, but neglected to pay the musician so they locked you up in jail.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 19, 2013)

Need anything in the pokey? Happy to help out.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 19, 2013)

They got wifi in there?


----------



## eshua (Jun 19, 2013)

That or bail bondsmen.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 19, 2013)

Huber, I'm relatively free until 10:30.

Sweet part is the Huber sarge is the mother of one of my dishwashers. I also know her mom from the dog park. wOOt!


----------



## bkultra (Jun 19, 2013)

Good luck and watch your six.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 19, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Huber, I'm relatively free until 10:30.
> 
> Sweet part is the Huber sarge is the mother of one of my dishwashers. I also know her mom from the dog park. wOOt!



Huber.

Mmmmmmm....... Huber Bock... Mmmmmmm....


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 19, 2013)

Dang, that really stinks. Is it related to the weapon charge from last year? Hope you are only there for a couple weeks max.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you've been in county before - well you know the drill . . . if not then pucker up cause it do get cold . . . [video=youtube;I_oaTP_oRsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_oaTP_oRsc[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, it's never boring here... That actually may be a good idea. Still offically unemployed and needing to find a new place to live in July, I could just do what he deserves to the guy who ruined my career and get accomodation and food courtesy of the State of Hawaii. I am sure there will be Spam on the menu. 

Hope things work out for you, Salty.

Stefan


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jun 20, 2013)

Good luck man and try to get a job in the kitchen while ur there


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 20, 2013)

Might be able to get catered meals from a local restaurant....I heard there is a decent place. Enjoy the reading time and get home safely.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 20, 2013)

Stock up on Zoom Zooms and Wham Whams before getting in a Yukor game. Hope you get out soon.

Dave


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 20, 2013)

W T F Scott!!! I wish I could cross the state line to come visit you....but then I would end up in jail


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 20, 2013)

If things don't go well on Thursday, I'll be making te same thread, lol.


Was it that guy from Office Space that said "watch your corn hole bud..."


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 20, 2013)

Strip, bend over, lift your genitals, open your mouth, lift your tongue, etc..........


----------



## bkultra (Jun 20, 2013)

Typical Thursday night... I was hoping for more.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 20, 2013)

I take it the wi-fi is a frequent flier bonus?


----------



## markenki (Jun 20, 2013)

Best of luck, Scott!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 20, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Strip, bend over, lift your genitals, open your mouth, lift your tongue, etc..........



I was one arrested for resisting arrest. Had to do that routine, too.


----------



## Miles (Jun 21, 2013)

Hope it's a very short stay... Good luck!


----------



## eshua (Jun 21, 2013)

Mobius strip of arrests?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Dang, that really stinks. Is it related to the weapon charge from last year? Hope you are only there for a couple weeks max.



No but it didn't help. Speaking of which, I stopped carrying after I lost my wallet on a fishing trip last year. My permit was in it. Someone found it two months ago and sent it back with everything still in it. Now I have to find a replacement for my carry piece that was confiscated. Walther PPS.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 21, 2013)

Scott, I've been worried about you, so much that I had a dream that you got out and went straight........................to Vegas to live it up. True story.

Hoss


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2013)

Wildboar brought this website to my attention. Not by best photo.





Thats after sleeping (trying) on the cement floor for 18 hours.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 21, 2013)

Listening to the Clash a few times will take some of the sting out of it

[video=youtube_share;FKIzjF25sP8]http://youtu.be/FKIzjF25sP8[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Wildboar brought this website to my attention. Not by best photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gets my vote for your new avatar!
Hope you get the hell out of the pokey soon. How bad is the food?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 22, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> No but it didn't help. Speaking of which, I stopped carrying after I lost my wallet on a fishing trip last year. My permit was in it. Someone found it two months ago and sent it back with everything still in it. Now I have to find a replacement for my carry piece that was confiscated. Walther PPS.



The PPS is a nice piece, been happy with mine for almost 5 years now.only ding is the capacity.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 22, 2013)

Shot placement.

The food is abhorrent. A disgrace. Cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 22, 2013)

Let me guess - bologna & cheese food sandwich on white, koolaid, pudding or jello. That would be lunch. The cuisine is no incentive to join. The whole "food on a partitioned tray" idea leaves a lot to be desired. I feel for ya - been there - done that.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you have an "exit strategy " yet?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 23, 2013)

You need to stop following in my foot steps my man..... I feel for you. Hope it's just a few weeks in jail and not a tip to the state Pen? Best advice I can give you is keep your mouth shut and get a good lawyer. If its already to late or you to follow that advice then.
1) take the top bunk
2) it's not gay, it's a prison thing
3) cooking is a good skill to have in prison. Not the mess hall, that's for the amateurs employee cafeteria is where it's at!
4) Toilet bowl beer brewing, think about it


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 23, 2013)

Salty, everything ok with the restaurant? After I saw this thread I cound't find the homepage. If you need anything, I never leave a man alone in the kitchen.


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 23, 2013)

Best to you Salty! Hope everything works out for the best and the stay is close to ending.


----------



## Seth (Jun 23, 2013)

Did they let you take the scimitar and Mizuno with you? 

Hope it's a short stay.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 23, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Salty, everything ok with the restaurant? After I saw this thread I cound't find the homepage. If you need anything, I never leave a man alone in the kitchen.



Resto is good. Changed websites but the former web people are dragging their feet on giving me the domain so I can forward to new site. 6 days in general pop slowed down the process. Should be cleared up next week.

Colin, I like the bottom bunk. I can make a "fort" out of it, just like when I was a kid.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 23, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Resto is good. Changed websites but the former web people are dragging their feet on giving me the domain so I can forward to new site. 6 days in general pop slowed down the process. Should be cleared up next week.
> 
> Colin, I like the bottom bunk. I can make a "fort" out of it, just like when I was a kid.



Keep your head above it & try make the best of situation

Keith


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 23, 2013)

Might want to refrain from practicing down dog and froward fold poses on the group exercise yard.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 24, 2013)

***** chefs! Get the hell outta there soon Scott. Best man.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmmmm . . . . Salty hasn't checked in a couple of days. Hope he's not going "stir" crazy.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope his absence is because hes getting a cool prison tat'.

....something like this:






...not like this:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 26, 2013)

Not an experience I ever want to have.

Take care, Salty!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not an experience I ever want to have.
> 
> Take care, Salty!



no problem with a user name like your's. haha.. i like a simple life. i'm too good looking for prison 

good luck salty..you owe us a story. hypothetically, of course.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 27, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm too good looking for prison



Me too.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2013)

@ Justin, I like it.
An interesting thing about jail.....Everyone is equal. Status, age, wealth or lack there of, means nothing. It really shows you who you are.

All day in on Sunday with most of the guys. It will be a study in human nature. I'll have to remember to take notes when able. 

Take away all the inconveniences it's quite interesting. One word immediately comes to mind, "posturing".


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a weekend stay coming up, so it should be interesting. It's only a weekend, so it will really just be a time to catch up on some sleep, lol, but will be nothing like the 3 months I did in my early 20's. 

I can agree on your comments Salty. Everyone equal is very comforting at times. It's the "what 'ya in for..." Crap that sucks. It's like the worst crime, the more respect almost. Or fear... I dunno. Even in a institution that is "classless" still develops class segregation. 

Hang in there. 

Funny thing, all I wanted for those three months was a McDonalds cheese burger, lol


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2013)

Yup, "posturing" is the best possible description, IMO.


----------

